# Barcode (Hand)Scanner über Ethernet/Profinet an S7-400



## pretender2009 (25 März 2011)

Hallo im Forum,

ich habe mich bereits etwas ins Thema eingelesen, komme aber trotzdem nicht zu einer Strategie.

Die Aufgabestellung:
Barcodeerfassung mittels Handscanner, möglichst mit Anbindung über Ethernet/Profinet), kein Umweg über z. Bsp. RS232/485, USB oder Tastatureinschleifung.

1. Fragestellung:
Hat jemand derartige Hardware bereits eingesetzt bzw. gibt es überhaupt Handscanner mit den o.e. Schnittstellen? Bei meinen Recherchen im Netz bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

2. Fragestellung:
Es gibt aber Schnittstellenwandler (Boxen) von RS232 ---> auf Ethernet. Wer hat damit bereits Erfahrungen gemacht?

3. Fragestellung:
Läßt sich (mal angenommen ein Handscanner hat Ethernet/Profinet als Schnittstelle) der Datenverkehr einfach mittels Ethernetkopplung realisieren? Wer verfügt evtl. über ein Musterprogramm (STEP7)? Was ist bei der Kommunikation zu beachten?

Allen im Voraus Danke für den Support.
pretender2009


----------



## nailor (25 März 2011)

Hallo pretender2009,

COGNEX hat einen Handscanner seit einem halben Jahr im Portfolio,
der neben RS232 auch USB und Ethernet/Profinet kann.
Typ: COGNEX Dataman 8000
Kannst mal im Internet auf die Homepage von COGNEX schauen!!
Getestet habe ich das Gerät noch nicht (kommt noch)!
Sicherlich gibts für diesen Scanner auch GSDXML Dateien zur Einbindung über PN

Gruß nailor


----------



## mike_roh_soft (25 März 2011)

Hi,

habe auch schon mit dem Cognex (RS232) gearbeiet... 
bei deren Support bekommst du sicher alle Antworten.

Des Weiteren ist mir auch schon ein Handscanner von Datalogic untergekommen... Dragon oder wie der hieß.

Gruß Mike


----------



## charly0815 (30 April 2011)

Hallo Pretender,

stehe vor einer ähnlichen Aufgabenstellung wie Du.
- habe eine SIMATIC 400er Station mit Ethernet-Schnittstelle (Profinet)
- habe einen Barcodescanner Motorola LS3408ER (oder so ähnlich)
   der Barcodescanner hat leider nur folgende Schnittstellen: RS232, USB, Keybord
- habe ein EFI Gateway von SICK (Ethernet/RS232 Converter)

Mich würde interessieren, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, einen String vom Barcodeleser mit diesen Komponenten in die CPU zu bringen.

Ansonsten tendiere ich dann auch eher zum Cognex...

Bzw. welchen Weg bist Du jetzt gegangen?

Gruß
Charly


----------



## pretender2009 (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo charly0815,

ich bin auf dem Weg mit Cognex meine Applikation zu lösen.
Bekomme morgen ein Testgerät von Cognex und fange danach mit der Erprobung an. Falls ich Erkenntnisse habe, kann ich mich erneut melden.

pretender2009


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2011)

Cognex mit Ethernet hatte ich gerade im Einsatz, allerdings nicht den Handscanner, sondern einen stationären. Den soll man auch mit Profinet nutzen können, was uns aber nicht gelang, vielleicht hätten wir erst die Firmware updaten müssen, aber da es mit normalem TCP/IP problemlos lief, habe ich mir das gespart. Der Scanner/Kamera lief über Port 23/Telnet. Ansonsten mußte man die TCP/IP-Verbindung selbst aufbauen, wenn man eine PN-CPU (hier IM151-8) im Einsatz hatte und die richtigen Bausteine von Siemens nutzen. Mit den selben Bausteinen haben wir heute einem IFM-Scanner in Betrieb genommen, allerdings ebenfalls einen stationären für 2D-Code. Nutzt man eine CP von Siemens, kann man die Verbindung in NetPro konfigurieren und spart sich den Verbindungsaufbau über die FB. Als Vorlage habe ich das Siemens-Beispiel "Offnen TCP-Kommunikation" benutzt, allerdings ist das recht schlecht programmiert und muß noch ein wenig angepaßt werden, daher kann ich hier auch noch keinen Baustein zur Verfügung stellen, vielleicht in 2 Wochen, wenn es dann noch gebraucht wird!


----------



## charly0815 (2 Mai 2011)

Cognex entfällt für mich jetzt, muss aus Ersatzteilgründen den Motorola nehmen. Also muss ich nun den Barcode mit RS232, USB oder Tastaturweiche in die SPS bringen.

Schwanken noch zwischen Tastaturweiche (über VISU-PC) und RS232/Ethernet Converter (direkt in die PN CPU)

Wahrscheinlich wär das einfachste in diesem Fall per Tastaturweiche über die VISU zu gehen, um den String in die SPS zu bringen...


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2011)

Ich würde RS232 nutzen ist normalerweise sehr einfach. Du nutzt einen RCV-Baustein für die serielle Baugruppe und hast das RCV ständig aktiv. Ende-Erkennung über Zeichenverzugszeit. Wenn der Scanner getriggert wird, hier dann durch die Betätigung des Auslösers, wird der gelesene String direkt gesendet, nach der Zeichenverzugszeit meldet der RCV-Baustein, dass er Daten erhalten hat und auch die Länge der empfangenen Date. Diese Daten legt er in einem anzugebenden Datenbaustein ab einer bestimmten Adresse ab.


----------



## Robin0815 (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Projekt mit dem Cognex Ethernet Scanner DataMan  200 und heute angefangen den Scanner zu testen. Ich möchte ihn mittels  TCP/IP-Verbindung über die PN-Schnittstelle der SPS (CPU 315-2 PN/DP)  betreiben. Muss ich die Verbindung irgendwie im NetPro erstellen oder  mit dem Tool Communication Wizard?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für die Antwort.
Gruß


----------



## Ralle (5 Juli 2012)

Ich hab das alles zu Fuß gemacht, ist nicht so viel. Mit dem Wizard kannst du es ja mal probieren, den hab ich noch nie getestet, der erstellt ja eigentlich die nötigen UDT bzw. DB samt Inhalt, also würde ich das zuerst versuchen.
Auf jeden Fall brauchst du eine unspezifizierte TCP/IP-Verbindung, die du in NetPro anlegst (falls das der Wizard nicht tut)
Das Siemens-Beispiel "Offene TCP-Kommunikation" zeigt, wie es geht und enthält auch die nötigen Bausteine, wenn ich richtig erinnere.


----------



## mnuesser (5 Juli 2012)

Kann euch nur wärmstens die Scanner von Sick empfehlen (CLV6 Serie http://www.sick.com/de/de-de/home/p...ation_systems/Seiten/overview_clv_series.aspx ).
Ich habe die noch mit nem RS232/Profibus Gateway eingesetzt, ohne Probleme. Anwendungsfall war die Identifikation von Paletten, wo der Barcode unter einer gestrechten Folie lag.
Am Gateway selber konnte man neben dem Schwingspiegelscanner halt auch noch einen Handscanner anschließen.

Achja, die neuen Modelle haben nun Ethernet onboard


----------



## Robin0815 (12 Juli 2012)

Mit dem Communication Wizard hat`s jetzt geklappt, der Wizard hat einen DB mit den Verbindungsdaten erzeugt. Man braucht also gar keine TCP Verbindung mehr in NetPro anlegen. Zur Kommunikation braucht man dann auch nur den FB "TCON" (TCP-Verbindungsaufbau) und den "TRCV" (Datenempfang).
Allerdings hab ich jetzt den Port2000/Telnet benutzt, im Handbuch der SPS stand, dass Port23 irgendwie schon Systemseitig benutzt wird. (hatte aber auch mit Port23 gefunzt...)

Gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (13 Juli 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Auf jeden Fall brauchst du eine unspezifizierte TCP/IP-Verbindung, die du in *NetPro anlegst *(falls das der Wizard nicht tut)
> Das Siemens-Beispiel "*Offene TCP-Kommunikation" *zeigt, wie es geht und enthält auch die nötigen Bausteine, wenn ich richtig erinnere.



Hallo Ralle,

bei der offenen Kommunikation braucht´s keine NetPro-Verbindung !

Gruss



Edit: Hinweis wurde schon gegeben, siehe nächster Beitrag !


----------



## SoftMachine (13 Juli 2012)

Robin0815 schrieb:


> ... Man braucht also *gar keine TCP Verbindung mehr in NetPro anlegen*. Zur Kommunikation braucht man dann auch nur den FB "TCON" (TCP-Verbindungsaufbau) und den "TRCV" (Datenempfang)....



Oh, überlesen !
Der Hinweis wurde ja schon gegeben 

Gruss


----------

